# Taking a nanny to the US



## hope11 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and this is my first post....so here goes.. I will be emigrating to America end of next year under a H1B visa. I am divorced so I live with my parents and a nanny to help me look after my little one. Will my parents and the nanny be able to emigrate with me as well under the H1B visa? or will I have to apply for a separate visa for them? Which type of visa would that be? I am quite anxious about this so I hope someone will be able to answer my questions...thank you!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to double check - 
a) You are not emigrating as H1 is just a work permit. As 2009 H1 will not be processed until April 2009 you may want verify your status. 
b) Your nanny will not be able to accompany you as there is no visa for her kind of work. If she qualifies she can sign up for the lottery. 
c) The same applies to your parents - work/investment/employment/lottery if they qualify.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Domestic employee is possible if meets the requirements. See info on this specific use of B1 here.

There is no specific visa for your parents. They are limited to 90 days if form a VWP country or 180 days if they apply for a B2 visa. Application for a B2 should not be taken lightly -- rejection is a step backwards rather than forwards. Neither "visa" allows them to "live" in the US, i.e. they should spend more time out than in.

As Twostep pointed out, the H1B is a lottery unless you're working for an exempt organization.

Also note that the nanny's visa would be canceled were you later to manage to adjust status to a permanent resident.

You would not be able to sponsor your parents under a familial relationship unless you naturalized as a US citizen. There is nothing, of course, to stop them finding their own route through employment sponsorship, investment or other means.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

An H1 employee's nanny qualifying for B1?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> An H1 employee's nanny qualifying for B1?


The difference between the London link I gave and this one out of Singapore is interesting.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And if you are from the UK, you aren't eligible for the diversity (green card) lottery.


----------



## hope11 (Nov 6, 2008)

synthia said:


> And if you are from the UK, you aren't eligible for the diversity (green card) lottery.


Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. The Singapore link paints quite a bleak picture of the application process for a domestic employee! I think my realistic option will be to find a new nanny/childminder there in the US. I’ll keep you updated as to my progess.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Singapore's requriements, of course, have nothing to do with what the requirements are in the US. I knew someone over twenty years ago, when things were a lot easier, who got their Mexican nanny in when they returned by claiming her small children would be emotionally damaged by the move if their nanny couldn't come with them.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Singapore's requriements, of course, have nothing to do with what the requirements are in the US. I knew someone over twenty years ago, when things were a lot easier, who got their Mexican nanny in when they returned by claiming her small children would be emotionally damaged by the move if their nanny couldn't come with them.


Synthia! You need to go and read the links to understand!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

My apologies.

The near-mythical 'domestic worker visa' is the basis for a lot of scams in some countries. I've met people who have paid fees to agencies and then, of course, not been granted a visa or seen the company vanish into thin air with their money.

In many countries, every family with more than a very basic job has some sort of domestic help, and in some one or two live-ins are the norm. The US has a very different culture, where even people who have demanding jobs are socially expected to do their own housework or have no more than a weekly cleaning service. Consequently, there are no provisions by US immigration to bring in massive numbers of domestic workers. Other countries do have special arrangements.


----------



## hope11 (Nov 6, 2008)

synthia said:


> My apologies.
> 
> The near-mythical 'domestic worker visa' is the basis for a lot of scams in some countries. I've met people who have paid fees to agencies and then, of course, not been granted a visa or seen the company vanish into thin air with their money.
> 
> In many countries, every family with more than a very basic job has some sort of domestic help, and in some one or two live-ins are the norm. The US has a very different culture, where even people who have demanding jobs are socially expected to do their own housework or have no more than a weekly cleaning service. Consequently, there are no provisions by US immigration to bring in massive numbers of domestic workers. Other countries do have special arrangements.


You say the culture in the US is to generally do one's own housework, what about childcare? What's the norm there? Do they use nannys/au pairs? I am a single parent so how would others in my situation cope in the US?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hope11 said:


> You say the culture in the US is to generally do one's own housework, what about childcare? What's the norm there? Do they use nannys/au pairs? I am a single parent so how would others in my situation cope in the US?


Kids are usually dumped at kindergarten while parents go out to slave for corporate America. Foreign au pairs are possible but need to come through approved agencies to qualify for the visa. This tend to increase the cost considerably.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How old is your child?


----------



## hope11 (Nov 6, 2008)

twostep said:


> How old is your child?


She's four, so at the moment my parents and an au pair help me fetching her from pre-school etc while I'm at work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on her birthday you will be able to enroll her in pre-school or 1st grade. Check out schools before renting an apartment. School is based on residence location. You may have to bite the bullett and send her to a private school. Most schools offer extended care untill 18:0 for a relatively small charge.
You may have to manage your work schedule around day care, team up with other moms at school - just like most working moms. You have to go through an agency to hire an au pair - registration, back ground check ... In my town the going rate for sitters is around 20$/hr week days and more on the week end or evenings.


----------

